# My dog is AWESOME!!!!!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I've just got to brag about my dog Amanda, a German Australian Shepherd. She is a year and a half old, eager to please, very affectionate, and as bright as a brass button! If you want to see the story of where I got her and how she started out, read it here. 
I am SOOOOOO proud of her! Recently we had a fox steal 7 ducks and a chicken, so I started putting her in the pen at night. The fox has given up on getting dinner here.  Amanda is great with the animals, absolutely fantastic! I trust her almost completely, though I wouldn't leave her to guard them 24/7 because she'd get bored and might start "playing" with them.
This morning I woke up to find that 3 baby rabbits had escaped during the night. I caught one and put it away, but couldn't find the other two. That is, until I let Amanda out of the pen. She put her nose to the ground and went straight to one of the rabbits. I told her to leave it alone, then picked it up and showed it to her and praised her. She wagged her tail and licked the rabbit.
Then she put her nose to the ground again. She followed the trail out to the hayfield and sniffled around in the grass for a while, then ran back to the woods and there was the second baby rabbit! She found both of them within about five minutes! Good girl Amanda! My dog is the greatest!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

What a good girl.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a pretty girl too!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Good girl! I don't know what I'd do without my Bear dog. He was attacked a couple weeks ago though and we realized he needs an ally. Do you have one dog? We have bears ,coyotes and big cats here. Thinking of adding a large breed dog soon.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! Awesome job Amanda! :stars:


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

She's beautiful, and a very good girl.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

GreenMountain, we actually have four dogs.  But we don't have problems with large predators around here.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

GOOD GIRL!!! A keeper for sure...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's a gorgeous dog, and very smart! You're SO lucky to have her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome dog.


----------

